# Some pics of all the dogs



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not all at the same time, various shots over the past week.

Breagha 'talking' down at the shore:










Piper meeting Lucky for the first time, and learning he's not to be messed with!










Piper:










This would have been a great photo if the midgies hadn't been out. To people outside of Scotland, midgies are EVIL little bugs. Makes her look like she's covered in scabs though!










Oscar in the park, waiting for us to catch up:










Running:










Breagha and Todd walking in front:










Oscar and my sister sitting on the bench near the shore:










Todd looking for sea creatures:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

nice pic's shame about the midgie's though


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Orrr Bless She's Gorgeous..............


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely pics and love your grey hound he reminds me of my friends brindle {Forest.}I know strange name Its after forest gump....Run forest run.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

sullivan said:


> lovely pics and love your grey hound he reminds me of my friends brindle {Forest.}I know strange name Its after forest gump....Run forest run.


That's actually cool, might use that sometime on a future grey!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What lovely dogs and such a wide variety of breeds.

Sue


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Piper is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

lovely dogs and great pics. damn you midgies damn you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow...i cant stop looking at pipers eyes  she is stunning


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

This is random...but I love the colour of your sister's hair. 

And all your dogs are gorgeous, I'm in love with Oscar.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them all! My life would be empty without them


----------

